# Gight Castle, Aberdeenshire - March 2011 (Pic Heavy)



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a LOT of history connected with this castle which I couldn't possibly hope to cover in this thread. So I'll try to condense it as much as possible to give a very very brief flavour.

The area has been home to the Gordons since about 1480, with this castle being built sometime between 1517 and 1530 (historical accounts vary), by the second Laird, George. It was built as a traditional L shaped tower house, on the north bank of the river Ythan.

The castle passed down the generations (with much fighting, murder and mayem going on through the years) until it ended up in 1785 with the Lady Catherine Gordon, who married one Mad Jack Byron, who had a bit of a gambling problem as well as being the father of Lord Byron the poet. Sadly, Byron Senior blew all his cash on the gee-gee's or whatever, and so the castle had to be sold to pay off his debts.

The castle was purchased by the 3rd Earl of Aberdeen, who handed it over to his lad, Lord Haddo (it's still part of the Haddo estate). Unfortunately, the poor chap didn't get much chance to enjoy his new pad, as he fell off his horse nearby and was killed. For whatever reason his wife, Charlotte Baird, abandoned the castle, since when it has fallen into serious dereliction.

And now... on with the piccies. No descriptions, as I have no idea what each room was for.


----------



## King Al (Mar 1, 2011)

If those walls could talk!! Cool find SH


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 1, 2011)

Some lush shots there Mr Horse...loving the keyhole shots..any ideas as to what it was for?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice one, Sea. Some lovely bits and bobs. The glassware shot was a nice surprise.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2011)

The "Keyhole" shots are a bit deceiving. It's maybe not too apparent the scale on the pics, but it's actually a loophole. Quite a standard feature and shape on castles, around this area at least. I'm confused by the round holes lower down, unless they were actually outlets for primitive plumbing, or drainage.

Aye foxy, I was surprised by the decorative candle holders too. Rumour has it the Gordons practised witchcraft here, and still do. I'm more inclined to the view that it's youngsters meeting to consume spirits of a different kind. Or beer at least, judging by the bottles lying around. Mind you, it's well off the beaten track, so not that handy for the attentions of too many local neds.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice pics, looks like a real nice place


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice one SH.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 5, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> ... I'm confused by the round holes lower down, unless they were actually outlets for primitive plumbing, or drainage....


Defensive again (IIRC) for firing of small cannons and/or muskets at, or just above, ground level.

If anyone is interested in the history of the castle and the rather psychopathic Gordons then have a look at this series of photos on Flickr; it's probably not right for me to re-direct people in this way, and I hope Seahorse doesn't mind, but the story (5 pages of it!) is quite amazing! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/245260256/in/photostream/


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't mind at all!!! What a fascinating write up. I wondered how there was so much information forthcoming... until I got to the last wee bit at the end.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 5, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Don't mind at all!!! What a fascinating write up. I wondered how there was so much information forthcoming... until I got to the last wee bit at the end.


LOL, me too, hell of a family history eh!?


----------

